# 1968 MGB GT conversion without the gearbox



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello from Germany,

I've been reading here for a while, now I think time has come to show up with my project. It's because I see a glimpse of light at the end of the tunnel of restoring a rotten car and to retrieve motivation (and help?) to complete the work.
On my website you can find a blog where I'm reporting about my progress. 
http://www.mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com

And here's a teaser:




Thanks for your attention, best wishes to all private converters,

Sven


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That is a nice project! Well done on what you have achieved so far.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Can't wait to see more of your MGB GT. Nice project. I am interested in the performance of the motor and Curtis controller combo. What are you using to weld with?


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

The weldings are of all imaginable methods, but all what I'm welding is MIG.
Performance... Yes, I'm interested, too! We have to wait a few months, I did not even order Batteries... or select them...


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

I feel your pain, patching together an old British car! I have a rotten old 1975 Triumph Spitfire which is part of the way through the patching and mending process you're doing. The frame is nearly done- one cross-member to replace which I cut out to fit a larger Toyota IC engine 20 years ago. But the body will take lots of work- floor pans are like objects from an archaeological dig...Best of luck to you, and keep us informed!


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello again,

No substantial progress in the project itself, but my decision for batteries tends to 8 packs of 4 GBS LiMnFePO4 cells = 32 cells at 200 Ah. Packs are a bit bulky to puzzle (50x26x14cm appr.) but I think I can fit them into the car without using a trailer... And they are quite light, 6 kg compared to 7,5 kg of other 200Ah cells. And not cheap, but I got a good offer here. 
Any experience or comments on this here in this forum?

Sven
http://www.mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com


----------



## ponobill (May 29, 2014)

Nice project. I'm undertaking a similar project--based on a Triumph TR3 that I planned to restore as a hot street classic, but I've decided to go electric. Fortunately the frame and body are in excellent shape--it's a failed restoration project that someone started based on two cars. 

I plan a very similar effort--direct drive, no transmission. I have all the available TR3 rear axle gearsets, including some unusual ones (I vintage race a TR3-based special called Peyote). 

Nice to see someone going down the same path. I came to a similar design based on a fairl amount of reading a puzzling: AC motor, likely a curtis controller, no transmission, LiFe batteries, mechanical reverse. 

Once I get rolling I'll post here. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Ponobill, you are a lucky guy! My older brother had a TR3 that he got for $50 out from under a haystack in a barn. What a car! My Spitfire is a poor cousin for sure- they built them better in those days than they did in the 70's. Keeping the tranny and clutch in my conversion- want to be able to spin the tires without dropping a bundle for a high amp controller. 

Nice MGB there too! Interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello again,

I made some progress, most important are the batteries which I obtained now. 8 packs of 4 GBS 200 Ah batteries giving me 20,5 kWh:



I have given some more details in the blog on my website.

Sven

http://www.mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: 1968 MGB GT conversion without gearbox*

Still alive!
But slow in making progress, so it was only yesterday that I've written some news in my blog after a few months of dumbness.
For those who are interested in "normal" restoration work:
http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/der-umbaublog/
Those who just want to get sights on my electric conversion still have to wait a bit, but be assured, your time will come! 

Sven


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Sven; just looked at your posts. I am probably reading yesterday's papers, but in your original pic, is that black object to the right of the motor the heater/scuttle drain? I would assume it is re-routed by now or another mode of heating employed.(embarassed icon in anticipation of your answer)


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Poprock1,
Thanks for your concern, I already took care for fitting an extension tube, I need the scuttle drain in future. Heating mode not yet decided, maybe I'll use the old heater box together with an electrical heated reservoir. 
Regards,
Sven


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

I am enjoying your build and see many similarities in the suffering you and I have both endured with a rusty old car! 

Best of luck to you, and I look forward to seeing it on the road!


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello from Germany and a happy and healthy 2015 to everybody!

Unlike moltenmetal here in this forum, I postponed preparations for painting to days above 10° C...
Oddly, but I have found some time for real EV conversion works rather than restoration. Here's a teaser-pic for my blog http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/der-umbaublog/ :



Sven


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

you might want to reevaluate the decision of not using a gearbox. At best the MGB differentials were geared at 3.90 to 1 or close to it. It will take forever to reach 100km /hr. and probably turn out to be not fun in the end.If your motor has the same power as an AC-50 (roughly), then I see a transmission in your future


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

@ grip911:
I will use a short diff (4.875), an older banjo axle gave me the opportunity for a range of shorter ratios. I have reported on this in my blog (see link in my last post).
Regards,
Sven


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

Even at 4.8 you will be slow ,and at that ratio I would be using twice the motor you are now. It will be interesting to hear your impression of the final result. I kind of know what it will feel like power wise already. I think that having at least 2 gears to chose from would make your ride more comfortable.you can always leave the space in front the motor free just in case. Anyways , good luck on the build ... I will follow it as you go along. cheers!


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Some progress, here you can see my speedo drive. It's a reed switch and a 8-pole magnetic ring from an old VW Passat. (Did'nt manage to show the pic here in this post with a direct link)

http://abload.de/img/img_1745k4ru4.jpg

More progress here: http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/der-umbaublog/

Sven


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Project will be finished in a few weeks, I'm getting nervous already!, Some progress in my blog:
http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/der-umbaublog/
I will add more entries in the blog soon and keep you informed.

Sven


----------



## theElmofPadru (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow, your project looks great! Awesome work. How much did the batteries cost you if you don't mind me asking. And where did you buy the individual cells? Did you get any good wholesale deals?


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,
I bought the batteries via my dealer for most of the electrical stuff and he got them from innopower.de.
Sven


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

I hope to make the first test drive next weekend, thrilling days...
In fact, I tried it already last weekend, but the connection of programmer and controller failed, so I still have to enter some parameters before the contactor can pull in for the first time
blog update: http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/der-umbaublog/

teaser photo:



Sven


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Good morning everyone,

I'm so glad and proud! Yesterdays test drive was a success, all systems seem to work fine!
Of course I already have updated my website:
http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/mgb-gt-electric/and 
http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/der-umbaublog/
For those who just want to enjoy to watch electric conversions driving here is my amateur youtube video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BObcMgZeDnw

sven


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

Congratulations- you have taken on something very innovative and should be very proud of yourself! Your wife has good reason to be excited!


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice conversion. How is the Torque? Did you change the diff ratio?


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, 
I changed the diff to a 4.875 banjo axle diff, acceleration feels quite good. But I don't have a legal registration yet and so I have to wait for measuring acceleration for a broad speed range. Also, I possibly can change some parameters of the controller what may promise even better performance. And if performance is good enough, I have the 4.3 diff ready for more top speed, if I need.
Sven


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

You shouldn't have any problems with top speed. My guess is you may not have enough initial torque with 2 big people in the car. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

absolutely beautiful work ! Congrats ! It really looks good on you


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,

Today I got my registration!
You may know that the German authorities are quite strict and you should be well prepared, but -obviously- I was! A few minor issues (sticker to mark the hazard switch, drain hole for plug inlet, better protection for the connections/poles on the controller and fixing of a malfunction of the speedometer (with increasing speed the sensor collects wrong signals maybe due to almost no distance to the motor). I will add that on top of my to do-list.
The motor will rev up to 6000rpm, I have set it to 5500 corresponding with 120km/h. Weight is 980 kg, I think it's the same like before conversion. I'll update my website these days with photos/films an I'll keep You informed about my experiences and next steps.
Have some nice days, greetings from

Sven
http://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hallo
Congratulations to strict TÜV. I'm from Germany and I really wanted to rebuild a dare. unfortunately I have not had time until now but I hope 2016 will be better.
Greetings Boxster-Warp


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

Congrats Sven, enjoy your ride!!!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Added the car to the garage, there you can see the basic specifications.
Have a healthy and happy New Year!
Sven


----------



## santossrg (Jan 6, 2016)

mototreiber said:


> Hi,
> I changed the diff to a 4.875 banjo axle diff, acceleration feels quite good. But I don't have a legal registration yet and so I have to wait for measuring acceleration for a broad speed range. Also, I possibly can change some parameters of the controller what may promise even better performance. And if performance is good enough, I have the 4.3 diff ready for more top speed, if I need.
> Sven


Congratulations Sven, great job!

You are using the motor connected directly to the transmission shaft, right?
What is the vehicle weight? And what is the rated motor torque? And about the size of the wheels?

Sorry the questions.

Best Regards.


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello!

@ santossrg: motor direct to driveshaft, weight 980kg=2160lbs, no torque data in motor specs, (28kW-S2-60min, 3x61V; f=120Hz; I=317A; n= 3540 1/min; n max= 5500 1/min). Tire circumference 180cm=70,85inch. 500 1/min is equivalent to appr. 11km/h.
Have a look in the garage: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/754

Regards, 
Sven


----------



## mototreiber (Jun 10, 2011)

A sign of life!
A sound of life!
Car drives well, no issues and following the rule to 'never touch a running system' I did not even install my balancing modules onto the batteries... Life can be so simple!
The true reason for posting this is, that finally after having registered the car for 15 months a journalist came over my project and interviewed me. I 'relaunched' my blog awaiting a nice little story and made a small video about my tiny little sound system which I installed in winter:
https://youtu.be/n7NHANsuZB4
Here is a link to the recent additions in my blog:
https://mgb-gt-e.jimdo.com/der-umbaublog/
And here is one of the pictures:


Have a nice time and greetings from Germany,
Sven


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
Nice Car and with Sound from Mister Spock 
My Favorit was the sound frome the fisker Karma.
Greetings from Germany Boxster-Warp


----------

